# Some newer fond du lac stuff



## Tony14 (Dec 4, 2009)

Heres some of my newest locals that i finally got around to get pictures of
 a. engel & sons blob


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 4, 2009)

a large sized dana & worm druggist


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 4, 2009)

an engel bottling works seltzer


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 4, 2009)

and last but not least a very hard to find H. Nehring & Sons seltzer. Its in really rough shape but i can live with it till a better one comes around [] Thanks for looking!


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 4, 2009)

When you said "newer" I thought you were going to have lots of ACLs posted, but I was in for a pleasant surprise! Those are some great bottles Tony, the amber beer looks like a good one and that druggist is hammered with all sorts of cool embossing, it is a very attractive piece!

 How old are those seltzers? Is the Engel beer from the same company represented by the Engel seltzer? Do you have other bottles from the companies etched on those 2 seltzers?


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey Plumbata
 Glad to hear you were surprised [] now to your questions
 I would say that both of the seltzers are from around the 30's-40's. 
 The engel beer is from the same company as the seltzer. Nehring and Engel were two of the longest running bottlers in fond du lac. Nehring was began his brewery partnered with a man by the name of Hilgendorf in the early 1890's and went solo right around the turn of the century. His bottle company was open all the way through the mid 1960's. Engel opened his brewery in the mid 1890's and it was going under his name until the plant closed in 1959. With these two companies you can find everything from blob beers and hutches to acl sodas. Makes it pretty tough to get a hold of all the different variations. In my book on wisconsin beers and sodas there are 31 different beer and soda bottles between these two companies excluding crowntops. So when the crowns are added in its a pretty big number. I also own a couple of unlisted varietes from these companies. Thats only two of the bottling companies from here. Add in around a dozen more and thats what im up against, good thing im young []

 oh and if you think that druggist is crammed with embossing i have a version thats half the size and has all the same embossing on it []. Ill get a pic up a little later


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2009)

hey tony very nice !


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 4, 2009)

Sweet Tony,
 Love the seltzers. If I could find more of them, I'd probably collect 'em. Do you know if there are any footed ones from Fon Du Lac? Plus, it looks like your Engel is missing the straw thingy on the inside. Wonder if that can be replaced? Nice bottles!


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Mike!

 Bob- The top on that one isnt original either. Its debossed clintonville bottling works.
 These two are the only seltzers ive ever seen from fond du lac but Im sure there are more out there. Hopefully a nice green footed one []


----------

